
Ask: Why a web search 'apache pulsar on Ubuntu “20.04”' yields 50% malware links - mianos
As per the title. I was simply searching to find anything I should know about installing apache pulsar and the top of the first page is a very suspect web site. Then most of the rest of the first page are the same.
======
Hackbraten
Funny thing is, now the top search result Google gives me is this HN post.

~~~
mianos
Me too. Now the malware links got pushed off the top. Maybe that is a good
thing. There is something odd going on.

